

Fair Use Dejà Vu - iand
http://kcoyle.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/fair-use-deja-vu.html

======
option_greek
They always kick and scream when dragged into digital age.

~~~
magicalist
It's really true. I didn't realize the Author's Guild also decided to
separately sue the university libraries as well, even though (as far as I
know) the libraries' use was going to be far more limited (students and
faculty only, and only to get you to books the libraries already provide)
_and_ fair use is even stronger for educational uses:

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/09/no-authors-have-
been-h...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/09/no-authors-have-been-harmed-
making-library)

------
waterlesscloud
I don't understand why Google wouldn't have to pay for at least one copy of
each book they index.

~~~
dvhh
They probably paid for it already, their issue is the use of it and
availability. As most copyright on the book mention that no reproduction
should ( even partial ) should be made without the publisher or author
approval.

------
azov
This is exactly the arguments to apply in Padmapper vs Craigslist case.

